# Fire eel



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post here. For the last 2 years I have had my fire eel in my 135 litre/34 gallon tank, however, he has now out grown that tank so I have upgraded to a 378 liters/97 gallon tank. the tank is in the process of being cycled, and i have decided to go for a s/e asian themed tank. What other fish would go well with my fire eel, bearing in mind that i would like it to be s/e asian themed.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Site! Fire Eels are extremely peaceful, and can mix with all but the smallest community-type fish.


----------



## ricitik (Apr 17, 2009)

you have a picture? can we see it?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

that answer was according to research+experience with spiney eels, a close relative. so no pics.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

i'll try to get a nice pic of my eel.


----------

